# MATTLURES Hard Bluegill Series



## Jim (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, These look awesome!

Mattlures Website

I guess these will be available soon. With many different flavors available.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW!~


I want one of each please
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 21, 2008)

Those look awesome! Nice work!


----------



## riverbud55 (Oct 21, 2008)

emmm think-n :-k :idea: it just mite make for something a flathead could take interest in. Now then- how, were, when :?:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

those are nice isn't he suppose to be releasing a jointed bass lure to i have been waiting on it it looks just like a bass


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 21, 2008)

If I didn't already have a Tru Tungsten gill, I'd pick one of those when they come out. When/if he comes out with that hard sinking bass swimbait, I will be all over that =P~


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 22, 2008)

Incredible


----------



## slim357 (Oct 22, 2008)

damnit, theres more money ill have to spend for a pretty bait ill be afraid to use, thanks Jim, any idea on the price of it.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 24, 2008)

riverbud55 said:


> emmm think-n :-k :idea: it just mite make for something a flathead could take interest in. Now then- how, were, when :?:



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a link to the Mattlures products: (checkout the Baby Bass series!)

https://www.mattlures.com/products.htm


----------

